# pitbull in heat?



## sparky38351 (Jan 19, 2010)

Is it possible for a dog to be in heat without any bleeding or discharge? My female pit is swollen "down there" and sleepy a lot. She is also lactating? We just got the female 5 days ago and they didn't tell us a lot about her. My male is also acting insane and uncontrollable. Could she be in heat?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

She could absolutely be in heat (or pregnant if she's lactating). Females can lactate during the end (or following) of their heat cycle due to a hormone imbalance (usually progesterone), and often this leads to a false pregnancy. Is this her first heat that you know of? There are 3 stages of estrus in dogs, pre-estrus (the first 2 weeks) active estrus where you actually see the bleeding (middle 2 weeks) and post estrus, where everything goes back to normal (last 2 weeks.). During the pre-estrus phase a dog will experience mucous discharge, hormone changes, swollen nipples, swollen vulva etc. You will start seeing your male act differently during this stage as well... once she gets into active estrus he will go NUTS wanting to breed and I have seen a dane chew thru a solid wood door to get to a female in heat. If your male isn't fixed I would get him fixewd (or her but it'll cost you more to spay a female during her heat cycle but well worth it). 

Please please please keep them apart and monitored at ALL times.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Ditto what DS said.. PLEASE keep them apart. If you crate them do so in separate rooms with the door closed don't let them play together unsupervised, etc etc.


----------



## sparky38351 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok, thank you. The male is my first love, so it really breaks my heart to see him acting like this! The female dog is so gentle and loveable that I cant bear to see my baby beating her up either!

Thanks for the tips on keeping them in seperate rooms while crated. I am planning on moving his crate later today.

We were planning to breed them one time and then have them fixed, but I just dont know if my nerves can take this out of my baby!

We just recently got her on Saturday. The previous owners said that she had never had puppy's while they had her for the last year but it's pretty obvious from the saggy boobs that she has had pups before.

I made a vet appt with the female today for her vaccinations and to have a good checkup done. I am hoping they can give me some solid answers.


----------



## sparky38351 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh...funny thing is, the male isn't trying to mount her. He just all of a sudden started nipping and biting at her and jumping on her today.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

why are you going o breed them?

What paper do theyhave?
wat titles have they won?
how has their OFA scores came back?
what are you breeding for?


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

sparky38351 said:


> We were planning to breed them one time and then have them fixed, but I just dont know if my nerves can take this out of my baby!


Let the avalanche begin...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

please do not breed. if you want pit bull puppies go to your shelter and put your name down to foster any pregnant pit bulls that come in. it wont take long. there are thousands of them out there. literally.

breeding responsibly is serious serious business. breeding pit bulls responsibly is a life's work.

you start by learning EVERYTHING here: http://apbtconformation.com/

then you show your dogs. train them in competition obedience, weight pull, agility, tracking and as many other venues. You keep trialing them until they win or you retire them and choose another prospect.

you have them OFA scored and PennHipped to minimize chances of breeding dysplastic dogs. you have them put through every health evaluation you can find. 

You also work them. Therapy Dog certification. Search and Rescue work. Service Dog training. even herding.(yes there are in fact pit bulls with herding titles) 

you have them tested for brucellosis and other canine diseases.

you learn how to hand rear a litter. Learn intimately the stages of puppy development and what you need to do to raise well socialized and stable dogs

you learn pit bull history. You learn the bloodlines. You work in rescue and with serious pit bull fanciers. you spend as much time as you can with as many pit bulls as you can to learn to understand what this breed is and what ACTUALLY makes a breeding worthy dog as opposed to what you THINK makes a breeding worthy dog. it isnt cuteness or how much you love them. you learn to judge your dogs from an objective point of view. 

you learn how to whelp a bitch, checking progesterone levels and monitoring heartrates. you learn canine cpr. you learn about genetic inheritance patterns. you learn how to save your dog's life if the whelping puts her in danger. 

there's a whole lot more but that should be enough to get you started. i started about four/five years ago. i should be ready to breed in another five to ten years.

this breed, the American Pit Bull Terrier is in SERIOUS DANGER OF BEING DESTROYED UTTERLY. do you know what Breed Specific Legislation is? and what causes it? its caused in a large part by people breeding pit bulls without knowing what the hell they are doing. if you want to breed, be a part of the solution....not a part of the problem. 

otherwise get your dogs fixed. im dead serious. if you really love this breed you will heed this. 

http://www.workingpitbull.com/Steward.html


if you have any questions you can pm me anytime. i am always ready to help my family. your dogs are my family. i consider all pit bulls to be my family and i am dead serious when i say i would do anything i can for any pit bull out there. If we can stop irresponsible breeding we go a long way towards ending the sufferings and death of the thousands of pit bulls in the world. the only reason to breed a pit is to make the breed better...as in healthier, stronger, with more stable temperment. Please. help The Pit Bull retake his place as a dog loved and honored by everyone he meets. not feared, not pitied...honored. you can do that by making the choice. Breed responsibly or dont breed at all.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Agreeing with everyone else. DO NOT BREED THEM! There are way too many pits in shelters dying at a rate of 60 dead to every 1 adopted and adding to that number is just inhumane. There are currently 13,035 pits on petfinder available for adooption. THIRTEEN THOUSAND!!! That means that out of all those pits only 215 of them will likely get adopted. Those are like holocaust statistics to a dog lover. Get them fixed. Besides your male will never be the same after being bred.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

On top of what everyone else has said, use your common sense. You can't even tell if your dog is in heat. How could you possibly have the knowledge required to successfully breed a litter of healthy pups?


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

sparky38351 said:


> Is it possible for a dog to be in heat without any bleeding or discharge? My female pit is swollen "down there" and sleepy a lot. She is also lactating? We just got the female 5 days ago and they didn't tell us a lot about her. My male is also acting insane and uncontrollable. Could she be in heat?





sparky38351 said:


> Ok, thank you. The male is my first love, so it really breaks my heart to see him acting like this! The female dog is so gentle and loveable that I cant bear to see my baby beating her up either!
> 
> Thanks for the tips on keeping them in seperate rooms while crated. I am planning on moving his crate later today.
> 
> ...





sparky38351 said:


> Oh...funny thing is, the male isn't trying to mount her. He just all of a sudden started nipping and biting at her and jumping on her today.


hoooollllllyyyyy sh****t.............................really now.....


----------



## sparky38351 (Jan 19, 2010)

I was expecting some help in here, which I got from several people. Thank you for the links and information.

Unfortunatly I am apparantly not good enough for the rest of the people on the board and that makes this a very negative place to be. I understand that everyone has their opinions but do they have to be forced and repeated to every person that asks a question in here?

Once again, to the people that offered links and email support, thank you.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

sparky38351 said:


> I was expecting some help in here, which I got from several people. Thank you for the links and information.
> 
> Unfortunatly I am apparantly not good enough for the rest of the people on the board and that makes this a very negative place to be. I understand that everyone has their opinions but do they have to be forced and repeated to every person that asks a question in here?
> 
> Once again, to the people that offered links and email support, thank you.


I'm sorry you feel this way but the fact is that you are no where near ready to breed a litter. From your posts you have neither the knowledge or temperament forn breeding. Breeding responsibly (or even irresponsibly) requires a person to be ble to sometimes make some very tough choices. It can also get very expensive if the bitch should have to be taken in for an emergency C-section for example. Responsible breeders title (or at least major point their breeding stock, they have all the appropriate genetic and health testing done, and they are willing and able to take back any puppy at anytime during its lifetime.

Think about what people have said without getting defensive. They may not have put it tactfully always, but they care about dogs including your dogs. And they are correct that, in this case the best thing you can do for your dogs and for yourself is to have the male neutered and the female spayed as soon as she's out of heat. And meantime keep them totally separated at all times.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

sparky38351 said:


> I was expecting some help in here, which I got from several people. Thank you for the links and information.
> 
> Unfortunatly I am apparantly not good enough for the rest of the people on the board and that makes this a very negative place to be. I understand that everyone has their opinions but do they have to be forced and repeated to every person that asks a question in here?
> 
> Once again, to the people that offered links and email support, thank you.


there are millions of unwanted pitbulls in dog shelters waiting to be adopted/euthanized simply due to irresponsible breeding. if your dogs do not have clearances, you're not going to create anything but puppies with health problems. please don't allow more unwanted puppies with expensive health issues to be euthanized and neglected.

inexperienced breeders are the reason pups at shelters are being fixed prematurely at 8 weeks regardless of the long term effects.

please do not take it personally. please speuter both of your animals and do not allow them near one another.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

sparky38351 said:


> I was expecting some help in here, which I got from several people. Thank you for the links and information.
> 
> Unfortunatly I am apparantly not good enough for the rest of the people on the board and that makes this a very negative place to be. I understand that everyone has their opinions but do they have to be forced and repeated to every person that asks a question in here?
> 
> Once again, to the people that offered links and email support, thank you.




what we are sayimg about breeding is very true. breeding a bitch with just any ol male is dangerous and causes the deaths of dogs quite often. if yoi dont have all the proper procedure done...your bitch could die a lot easier than if you do. if the male or female has brucellosis it can affect their fertility and kill pups. if you breed a dysplastic litter, those pups may not live to be three...dysplasia is a crippling genetic disorder that requires expensive surgery. if the pups new owners cant afford it, what are they going to do? and thats just a taste.


the people here can come across harsh becaus the auffering irresponsible breeding causes breaks our hearts...it makes us sad and furious because we are serious dog lovers and many here pull volunteer time in the shelters and rescues where we watch hundreds of dogs die because there was no place for them to go and they ran out of time.

and frankly we are horrified by the sheer numbers of people who dont know or dont care. its really upsetting.i was in tears, bawling while i was writing the first post i made. im worried for your girl. i really do think she needs to be spayed. she definately shouldnt be having pups if she is younger thanthree years old. dont be offended. read around the forum and try to see where we are coming from.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> The previous owners said that she had never had puppy's while they had her for the last year but it's pretty obvious from the saggy boobs that she has had pups before.


Ever wonder what happened to those pups? Were they healthy or did some of them die? Did they go to homes that cared for them or were they tied up in a backyard and half-starved? Or worse, fought? Where do you think that any puppies you breed will end up? 
Do you think that if a friendly looking person buys a pup from you that they will take care of it? If so, you have a lot more faith in humanity than I do and probably a misplaced and naive faith. Watch a few episodes of "Animal Cops" or "Pitbullls and Parolees" and come back here and say that you think you still need to breed your dog which you have had ONE WEEK!!!

I'm sorry you feel that you are "not good enough" but unless you can and will do the health testing, the showing or agility to prove worthy temperament and abilities of the dogs, and are financially able to cover anything that might occur for the LIFE of ALL of the pups; then no, you are not good enough to breed responsibly. There is not shame in that, UNLESS you do it anyway.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

It is not that people don't think you're good enough...It is just obvious that you are not near knowledgeable enough to breed...There are byb bred pits filling up shelters & rescues & being put down for lack of homes everyday...If you are going to breed then show your dogs to some sort of title, health test (not a simple vet check) what is necessary in your breed, & find a responsible breeding mentor to help you through the breeding, pregnancy & whelping...Home the pups on spay & neuter contracts so as to not further contribute to the problem...Choose to be a part of the solution & not of the problem!..Thank you.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sparky38351 said:


> I was expecting some help in here, which I got from several people. Thank you for the links and information.
> 
> Unfortunatly I am apparantly not good enough for the rest of the people on the board and that makes this a very negative place to be. I understand that everyone has their opinions but do they have to be forced and repeated to every person that asks a question in here?
> 
> Once again, to the people that offered links and email support, thank you.


I am trying to convince myself these posts aren't possibly real and people don't really get random dogs and breed them together "just once" for puppies, then I remember I work in rescue and that is where most of our dogs come from. 

Not breeding your dogs is not something that everyone should have their own opinion on. I am certainly not trying to be hard on you, but if you think you should breed your two random dogs lacking health testing, titles, a plan for the dogs, etc. you are wrong. Not knowing whether or not a female is in heat and letting an unaltered male be around said female is wrong. These dogs being Pits where around here 9 out of 10 dogs at the AC are Pits and have a bad enough reputation as it is is wrong. No dog should EVER be bred just to have puppies. There are thousands of other puppies out there right now probably just like your dogs.


----------



## katiemay (Jan 30, 2010)

Please keep them apart and have them both fixed ASAP ( a vet will fix a female in heat, might cost a few bucks more but it's worth it, having puppies is waaay more expensive ).

Please please please please don't breed them. Pitbulls are the number one dog killed every year in shelters because no one wants them - due to their bad rap ( not to mention the other millions of breeds killed every year ). I am seriously begging you, don't do it, just get them both fixed.


----------

